# Play Prime Music for a chance to win an Amazon Echo



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Play any Prime Music song, playlist, album or station now through December 31st for a chance to win an Amazon Echo. Listen daily for more chances to win. No purchase necessary. Giveaway ends 12/31. See official rules for details and alternate method of entry."

More info here.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice. I been on an INXS kick doing chores each day anyway, so I keep doing that


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

All you have to be is a Prime member and you play Prime music.  This is my kind of contest, easy peasy and no work on my side.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, starting midnight tonight (12:01am, Dec 24), you can play Beatles music for a chance to win!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/23/arts/music/beatles-fans-start-your-streaming-playlists.html

Betsy


----------

